# Flip Drawer Replmnt Help!!



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a few days off and want to replace that little bitty drawer by the sink that simply flips out and does nothing with a full size pullout drawer...

I know that many of you have already done this.

My "design" skills are virtually zero (although my contruction skills are good -- if I can see a plan then I can follow it) and I would appreciate it if one of you could PM me sort of detailed instructions on how you built your drawer and the supplies I would need to get...

or can I simply purchase a ready to made drawer??

also if you happen to have some "during constuction" pictures that would help...

I have both a Home Depot and Lowes right around the corner from me..

thx

Ghosty


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

You need to open that little flip down door and look back into the cabinet, I am afraid you are going to find a sink or something that will prevent a full size drawer from going all the way in.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

jgheesling said:


> You need to open that little flip down door and look back into the cabinet, I am afraid you are going to find a sink or something that will prevent a full size drawer from going all the way in.
> [snapback]67995[/snapback]​


On a 23RS there is nothing but good ol' air behind the flip down door.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty
It's pretty simple the drawer is the same size as the one in the pantry
I think someone used one of them or you can use it as a pattern
I beleive Thor has 2 pics in the old gallery
Do a search as drawer and you'll see it

Don


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

The drawer in the galley does fit, also the flip down drawer face can be attached either to it or to a new drawer. If making a new drawer body you can also make it deeper than the others if desired. 
Lowes has drawer slides that will fit perfectly. I was able to do this mod in less than an hour by constructing a new drawer and using the "old flip drawer face attached to it. 
Sorry no pictures


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I did the mod Don is talking about. Pics are in the gallary. The pull out drawer from the pantry just needs to be shortened and it fits. The slide bearings that are on the bottom just have to be moved to the sides and now you have everything that you need to finish the mod.

Drop me an email and I give you all of the details.



















Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> want to replace that little bitty drawer by the sink that simply flips out and does nothing with a full size pullout drawer...


What's a "flip down" drawer?









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> The pull out drawer from the pantry just needs to be shortened and it fits.


OK, so then what do you do with the gaping hole in the pantry after you have moved that drawer?

Not trying to be a smart a** here. Maybe I am missing something?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The pantry door is inside and on top of the shelf of the pantry cabinet. If you remove it it would just be a pantry shelf.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > The pull out drawer from the pantry just needs to be shortened and it fits.
> ...


Our pantry has two of the slide out drawers.

They are nice to reach the back of the shelves, but they kind of eat up the space also.

I always look at them and see wasted space because of the space at the sides.

I guess convenience prevails though....

Steve


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Ghosty,
I removed both of the drawers in the pantry at the request of DW. In the place of the drawers I put in shelves that are only half as deep as the pantry. That way there are two "short shelves between the deeper ones. DW uses them for bread and more fragile stuff.
I used one of the removed drawers and placed it in the "sponge storage" flip down spot. I removed the flip down part which is just a drawer face and attached to the removed drawer, moved the slides to the new spot and, viola! A new usefull drawer that pulls out and looks just like the rest of them!

Go for it!!

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wasted space, Steve? I put the DW s plastic cutting boards standing between the drawer and wall.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Pantry drawers...
Another idea KEYSTONE stole from my mod collection. I know they are watchin' this site...I feel their eyes starin' at me....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Wasted space, Steve? I put the DW s plastic cutting boards standing between the drawer and wall.
> 
> John
> [snapback]68201[/snapback]​


We use the pantrys exclusively for food.....I guess a box of spaghetti might fit in there









I have the cutting board under the stove (in the notorious flip down door) area with pots and pans.









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually put some narrow boxes of goodies along the drawer and wall.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This might help.

You can see the pantry pulled out drawer and what I replaced it with (an undermount wire basket) The pantry came with 2; the top one you could not look in unless you are 6'6".










Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Thor
I wish our pantry was that tall
We have that little drawer under the pantry

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> This might help.
> 
> You can see the pantry pulled out drawer and what I replaced it with (an undermount wire basket)Â The pantry came with 2; the top one you could not look in unless you are 6'6".
> 
> ...


Hey, I have no problem seeing into it and I'm only 6'5".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> This might help.
> 
> You can see the pantry pulled out drawer and what I replaced it with (an undermount wire basket)Â The pantry came with 2; the top one you could not look in unless you are 6'6".
> 
> ...


We have 3 shelves with 2 slide-out 'drawers' in the top part of our pantry. I'm planning on adding baskets like Thor's (probably only to one tho' so tall stuff can go on the other. I'll add the 'door baskets' too, like Thor's....so they neatly fit into the gaps when the door is closed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, I have no problem seeing into it and I'm only 6'5".


So, Scott... Just how much head clearance do you have in the 'ol Outback?
That's gotta be close!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

How do you sleep in the queen bed? Oh you must sleep on the floor...the only place you can stretch out
















Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, Scott... Just how much head clearance do you have in the 'ol Outback?
> That's gotta be close!
> 
> 
> ...


None. The only place I can stand up straight is in the vent openings.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> How do you sleep in the queen bed?Â Oh you must sleep on the floor...the only place you can stretch out
> 
> ...


I sleep alone - diagonally. DW sleeps in a bunk. If the boys have a friend, she sleeps on the couch. If we ever camp where we have a lot of people and the dinette and couch are needed - she's sleeping outside.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

In your dreams!. I'll bet it will probably be you outside.









Dallas


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used the pantry slide out in place of the flip down.

Removed the drawer. then un screw the bottom mounted slide plate with the slide still attached.

I was real lazy so I just put a cleat on the inside face 3/8" down from the bottom of the opening (just less then the thickness of the slide pate removed from the pantry). Placed another brace half way back. Put the slide plate in and screwed it down.

Mounted the face place and slide the new drawer in.

Did not purchase anything and made the cleats out of some 1 by scrap I had laying around.

*Top View*









*Bottom View*


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I used the pantry slide out in place of the flip down.
> 
> Removed the drawer. then un screw the bottom mounted slide plate with the slide still attached.
> 
> ...


Heyyyyy! Where were you three days ago when I went out and bought new drawer slides?









The pantry drawer was a perfect fit and gives SOOO much room for silverware. It's nice and deep. I'm just going to put a half shelf in the back of the pantry where the drawer came from and use that space as shelf space. Didn't need two slide out drawers. I'd rather utilize every square inch I can.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

For those of us that have done the "drawer mod", don't forget, you can still use the plastic sponge tray from the old flip-down drawer - just screw it to the tall door under the sink. Works great!
Fred


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fred

Great idea - The spong tray was put on a shelf in my work shop with nothing to do.

It has now found a new home.

Thanks for the idea.









Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just completed this mod today, thanks Andy the shelf drawer worked great. Very easy, a couple of 1x2's and a handfull of screws and it was done in no time. I also did another mod which I have been thinking about for a long time. I built a little storage compartment over the refrigerator. On my 25rss right above the frige door there is a blank cover aprox. 25"x 5". I used this space to make the new compartment which turned out to be 25" long x 5" high x 8" deep. Should be good for stashing cards, flash lights and the other little things needed. Kirk


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> On my 25rss right above the frige door there is a blank cover aprox. 25"x 5". I used this space to make the new compartment which turned out to be 25" long x 5" high x 8" deep. Should be good for stashing cards, flash lights and the other little things needed. Kirk
> [snapback]71374[/snapback]​


PICTURE! I NEED A PICTURE!!!









Seriously, I was just looking at that space after reading your post this morning. Can you post a picture of it?

Scott


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I guess I can hijack this thread. I can't find our camera, so untill I can I can't post pic's. Anyway Scott It was fairly easy. You will need several things, some 1/4" white plywood preferably like the cabnets or close, some 3/4" and 1/2 plywood, 3m spray contact adheshive, misc. screws and finish nails. Start by knocking out the face plate and removing all the little staples. Next cut the top ceiling area and push the wires farther back out of the way. Cut and fit a new ceiling piece out of 1/4" white plywood, cut and fit the two sides out of 1/4 white plywood. On these pieces both side and top they need to be longer than the finished compartment, in other words if the compartmaen is going to be 12 inches deep then cut the sides and top 14 inches. Use the 3m spray contact glue and glue the two side pieces on to the frame thats already there and glue the top on to the ceiling. Next cut and fit the bottom out of 3/4" plywood take and double it up so you have 1 1/2" thick piece, on the back side put on a cleat using 1/2" plywood (you will use this cleat to screw the back on to). Cut and fit the back out of 1/4" white plywood. Fold the fibreglass insulation down on top of the refrigerator(you need to do this to allow for removal of the frige), then put in the bottom and finish nail it into place about 1/4 inch lower than the front face of the cabnet. Fit the back peice in and screw it in to place. Finish all edges, nail holes with white silicon and you are done. you also now have a way to get to the wires if needed in the future by removing the back. You now have a place to store paper plate and napkins and all the other little things. Kirk

PS: I am thinking about doing the same thing over the microwave oven.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

If you need a drawer box and just can't make one yourself, I found this place online. Can't vouch for it yet, but I am thinking about placing an order for a drawer box I need in the house. It's not cheap, but I guess that depends on how valuable your time is. The 29" wide, 4" high and 22" deep box I need is going to cost me almost $70, but it's a good dovetailed box.

Unique Drawer Boxes


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

They look like they are doing it right... Euro plywood has more layers and thus is more stable, Birtch has a tighter grain then pine and thus finishes nicer, Dovetail joints are strong and beautiful. There selection of drawer slides is nice as well. Definetly looks like a quality product and the prices look pretty inline for that quality.


----------

